# Marzocchi Dirt Jam Comp-Good or Bad?



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm starting a Urban Bike project, and was looking at this fork. I've found some '05s left over for a really good deal. I was wondering. . .

Do any of you use this fork?
What have you heard about this fork?
Does it suck?
I currently ride with a Tange Steel rigid fork, is it worth it to get this fork, or should I hold out for something nicer?

You facts and opinions are appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

I'd say bad, because of the dambening, and I hate the top out. It makes a horrible noise when it tops out. It is beefy tho, and I dont think you'd break one.


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

Im currently riding one (old fork broke at the crown), its a sturdy POS. Strong is basically its only good side. Lots of bad: No damping, horrible top-out, and weighs enough to be a boat anchor.


----------



## localcuztomkona (Aug 29, 2006)

not a good fork at all. has no real benifits. IMO spent the extra and get something nice something in the DirtJump 1.2.3 area.


----------



## Seanbike (Mar 23, 2004)

I recently bought a 05 DJ1 for only $250 and the seller has more
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-2005-...ryZ58085QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
I think he has some DJ3s also for about $189


----------



## 00Moto (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey i think that the Dirt Jam Comp is a pretty reliable fork for the price and would do you well but i think if you can afford it i would definately go with the dirt jumper series i have heard some really good things about them.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Ive seen dirt jam comps on ebay in the hundred dollar range... good starter fork but once you get more agresive you will notice its downsides.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

As was previously said, it's a starter fork, it's basically two coil springs with no damping. A pogo stick comes to mind.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Nothing with "Jam" in the name can be THAT great...

But it will hold the front your bike off the ground, which is the most important feature.

JMH



snaky69 said:


> As was previously said, it's a starter fork, it's basically two coil springs with no damping. A pogo stick comes to mind.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Bad. It's heavy, it's tall, the dampening sucks, it tops out. The spring collar is plastic, and it cracks under harder use. That means you won't get any preload anymore. And Marzocchi says there are no other springs for it.


----------



## alex923 (Sep 25, 2005)

i had one, but i really didnt like it because there were many problems with it... Last week I replaced it for a dirt jam pro, which is a bit better, but i still would not recommend the dirt jam series. I'd personally look into the dirt jumper series.

Alex


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

how much dampening do you need? i have a dirt jam pro and i feel like it's enough for me (i weigh 140 lbs). 

then again, i just started riding this year so what would i know.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 24, 2006)

ive got it on my bike. good starter fork but if it didnt come with the bike i proberbly wouldnt have brought it. @ sonyisdope, spend a little bit more money and you can usually get alot better bit of kit.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

well, with marzocchi, the simpler/cheaper the better. the DJ comp will work just fine. depends on what you're buying them for. How much does the seller want for them ? if you dont get a dirtjam comp or pro. stay away from anything Marzocchi. I mean how is it that my kingpin and a 02 boxxer outlasted my 66VF ? only marzocchi forks that I havent toasted is an 05 dropoff and a EXR comp. all the higher end forks I've destroyed. look around for a used pike, stance static or gold label. I personally ride a static and its survived way more crap than most of my forks. EX, I took my hardtail with a 90mm stance static all the way up whistler, and made it down as well. whare as I broke my 66VF up there on very similar trails. and even if you break your manitou fork, manitou will fix it and then some. also if you want just to go cheap, look around for a rockshox psylo. its basically a less-beefy pike. 85-125 travel adjust.


----------



## yules (Jul 7, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> well, with marzocchi, the simpler/cheaper the better. the DJ comp will work just fine. depends on what you're buying them for. How much does the seller want for them ? if you dont get a dirtjam comp or pro. stay away from anything Marzocchi. I mean how is it that my kingpin and a 02 boxxer outlasted my 66VF ? only marzocchi forks that I havent toasted is an 05 dropoff and a EXR comp. all the higher end forks I've destroyed. look around for a used pike, stance static or gold label. I personally ride a static and its survived way more crap than most of my forks. EX, I took my hardtail with a 90mm stance static all the way up whistler, and made it down as well. whare as I broke my 66VF up there on very similar trails. and even if you break your manitou fork, manitou will fix it and then some. also if you want just to go cheap, look around for a rockshox psylo. its basically a less-beefy pike. 85-125 travel adjust.


Todd, tnx for the info. I've had an MZ comp on my XC bike (Came stock), was replaced very quick. My question is can you improve the fork somehow? less oil/ shorten springs/ replace the MCU with something better?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

yules said:


> Todd, tnx for the info. I've had an MZ comp on my XC bike (Came stock), was replaced very quick. My question is can you improve the fork somehow? less oil/ shorten springs/ replace the MCU with something better?


there isnt much that can be done with them. you're probably better off leaveing it the way it is. basically the dirtjam comp is a beefed up MZ comp, but I liked the MZ comp a lot better.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have had two zocchi forks as of now, both have done fine for urban and dj.


----------



## MikeAdams (Jul 25, 2006)

K dirt jam comps are the bigest turds you will ever ride with in your life


----------



## Bighitter88 (Nov 9, 2006)

I actually had one on my 06 Shred and it worked great.. i did a variety of stuff on it..5' drops to flat and it didnt even bottom out...i took it on a couple good DH runs and worked great...its pretty stiff..but i def. think its a good beginner fork..it will definately hold up to some abuse...


----------



## daywid (Jul 14, 2014)

JMH said:


> Nothing with "Jam" in the name can be THAT great...
> 
> JMH


NBA Jam for snes was awesome!


----------

